#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > بخش تعميرات VCD ، DvD و انواع سینما خانواده | video cd & DVD >  > مباحث تعمیراتی انواع VCD و DVD >  >  قفل شدن ایجکت دی وی دی سونی مدل Dvp-SR520P

## Yek.Doost

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*fakoor86*,*jac*,*m.474*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohsen zmr*,*Padashi*,*rohey*,*Shami*,*صابری*,*مارشال*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Shami

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*#elecom#*,*0122*,*500toman*,*ABOOLAFASH*,*ahmad49*,*ahmad_janson*,*aisam*,*akbari_ak20*,*ali0571*,*ali25*,*ali4141*,*ali6974*,*amerali*,*amir-mc*,*amir1357*,*amir5722*,*amiric*,*amirkeivan3*,*AREF ABASZAD*,*asghar847*,*azadhdmi*,*azym*,*b.h*,*BABAKELK83*,*bahmansd27*,*behi0021*,*behrozseifi*,*beki123*,*booye yaran*,*davidmti*,*delpiero9*,*dooman52*,*ebrahim12*,*eleganc*,*eshghi*,*Esi_h*,*fakoor86*,*farad-pak*,*farshid59*,*fhfh*,*frh*,*gggreen*,*ghanavati3*,*ghasemdorosh*,*ghoshiry*,*hadi sout*,*hamed_tek*,*hamid025544*,*hasti*,*hda*,*horisat*,*hossein_k*,*iman50*,*ip_4001*,*jac*,*jammino*,*jaraki*,*jfrras*,*jozi*,*karami212*,*kaspoo*,*kohanmehrdad*,*kzm051*,*m.474*,*m47*,*madad61*,*mahdy112*,*mahpoor*,*majid33m*,*mamadtv*,*mamal_sat3*,*marfan*,*maziar-gh*,*mba061*,*md4683*,*mehdi_0772*,*mehrsa1393*,*milad6437*,*MMAT*,*moghbel*,*mohamad d*,*mohamad1357*,*mohammad tnp*,*mohammad226*,*mohammadhadi*,*mohammad_4568*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohsentg*,*mostafa103*,*msh.27*,*nazaran*,*necisfahan*,*NICHICON*,*Nik andish*,*nikai*,*nima_nimi*,*omidj*,*omid_1350*,*Padashi*,*pahnab90*,*parhambest*,*pasargad.sys*,*pckar*,*pejman1368*,*pmmali*,*poem*,*r4343*,*radiobabak*,*rahim_ehsan_997*,*rahman0168*,*REZA164690*,*reza2536*,*reza6777*,*reza_hori*,*rk215*,*rohey*,*saeidazimi*,*samcam*,*shahrakeman*,*shahram.55*,*shayegh*,*shfa*,*shid*,*sina83*,*sonysony*,*talal*,*TAMIN*,*tofigi*,*vafajoo*,*YASIŊ2013*,*Yek.Doost*,*Young Star*,*zaraamir*,*آریان رحیمی*,*الجي*,*ثروت*,*جمال مرزبان*,*جمی افی*,*خدمات ابوذری*,*خراشاد*,*راهدار*,*رشید*,*رضا.سیستم.*,*رهبری*,*شاکر*,*شهرام استاد*,*شهرام استادب*,*صابری*,*علی خاکپور*,*علی مرادیان*,*فدک*,*فلاحتی*,*مارشال*,*ورداده*,*وریاامیری*,*ویکتور*,*کامران20*,*کـیهان*

----------


## behrozseifi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*fakoor86*,*shayegh*

----------


## behrozseifi

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*jaraki*,*شهرام استاد*

----------


## الجي

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*jaraki*

----------

